# Observations of 1934 Huffman "Aircrafted" Motor Bicycles



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2018)

In an attempt to not completely hijack another thread, and also to make the information easier to find in the future I am starting this thread.    The intention is for members to post thoughts, opinions, and observations of 1934-35 Huffmans.  The 1934 and 1935 bicycle prove to be very rare, please share your bikes so we can all learn more about these elusive machines!  @Freqman1 @John @cyclingday @tripple3 @hoofhearted @rustjunkie @34 Dayton @37fleetwood and anyone else!

For anyone who wishes to learn more about these first bicycle by Huffman should definitely read Shawn Sweeney's article: https://thecabe.com/forum/pages/1934_huffman_notes/

Below are the early Huffman bicycles I own, the first being a Dayton badged model (badge currently not installed) with some previous owner modifications (California bars, B.C Jiffy kickstand, currently has Torrington 8 pedals instead of 10s, seat chassis is not wire type shown in original press release, and I am not sure if the rear reflector is correct but it was present when I bought the bike).  Most of the chrome pieces have been painted silver including rims, rear Morrow hub and front bump hub.  Serial number: 6666 (or 9999) with a sideways letter after R or K.





1934 or 1935 Huffman badged "American Flyer" for the Louisville Cycle Co. Louisville, Kentucky.  In conversations with Scott Seymour he surmised this bike was a 1934 frame that likely was made and sold in 1935 to use up remaining parts from the year before.  Beyond his personal theory there are no facts at the moment to prove this opinion.  Serial number: 17075.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2018)

Patric @hoofhearted could you please post the 1934 dealer brochure or line sheet Shawn cites in his article.  Many thanks!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2018)

1934 truss rod flat-top bolt observation: both my above bicycle have bolt that are the same size with small threads and lack the raised ridge edged bolt (with course threads) characteristic found on nearly all prewar Huffman bicycles.  The one (flat top) bolt on the red Huffman is "striped-out," a possible reason for a change over to the raised-edge bolts with meaty threads.  This transition may have happened in 1935 or 36, the third image below shows an original painted fork using the raised-edge bolts.

Flat-top bolt 1934 Red bike:



Flat top bolt 1934/35 Louisville Cycle Co. American Flyer bicycle:




Pinched crown fork in original paint 1935/36? with raised-edge truss bolts:


----------



## John (Nov 12, 2018)

My 1934 Dayton original paint, original 26" rims, original bump hub, original fenders, no spacers. The bike looked to have never been apart. Repop tank.


----------



## John (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2018)

*Fork crown fender mount anomaly:*  The first images shows my red 1934 with a long tab across the underside of crown, the Louisville bike and the other pinched-crown forks (1934-ish-36) I have here all have square nuts welding inside the steering tube.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 12, 2018)

*The smooth side pinched fork anomaly:*  My red bike has completely smooth shoulders at the crown; it appears John's bike above has the same.  The Louisville bike, and all the other pinched crown forks have a ridge or subtle moulding edge around the bottom side to the fork crown.

1934 Red Huffman badged Dayton:




1934/35 Huffman made for: Louisville Cycle Co.  badged: American Flyer:




1936 Huffman Safety Streamline:




Other pinched Huffman forks (1934-1936


----------



## John (Nov 12, 2018)

Picture of the 1934 Dayton in the museum with 1/8 flat bar running across the bottom of the fork crown. The flat bar weld is broken and pulled away from the crown in the picture. My fork has the same 1/8 flat bar. I noticed my fork was 1/8" longer than my 35-36 forks too (maybe just from manufacturing). I also noted the fork crown sides are more blended to the fork tubes on my 34 and the 34 in the museum, more than my other 35-36 forks.


----------



## John (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## John (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2018)

Interesting observations.
So far, I haven't been fortunate enough to acquire a 1934/35 Huffman made bicycle.
The earliest I have is 1936.
Here is a close up picture of the fork crown detail on that bike.
It has the same stepped edge as the other 36s shown above.



That's a good telltale sign to identify the correct fork for the 34/35 frame set.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 12, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Patric @hoofhearted could you please post the 1934 dealer brochure or line sheet Shawn cites in his article.  Many thanks!





*Once upon a time ... long, long ago,  my friend, Phil Scott *@shoe3
*presented me with a photo-copied commercial document 
from Huffman - 1934.*

*Phil is a very-excitable, committed and fairly-impulsive collector
of documents that provide knowledge and information.*

*The photo-copied document was very, very dark ... and any of my 
attempts to visually clarify the document, was beyond my ability 
as a ''shade-tree'' photo-copy technician .. to resurrect a legible copy.*

*Because of the technology used in ''photo-copy'' way back when ... 
and the passage of time ... the document - today ... survives as 
highly-oxidized  shreds of paper ... stored in a standard ''letter'' envelope.*

*Biblical Lazarus may have been resurrected ... but the 1934 document
now speaks to no one.*

*..... p.*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 12, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> 1934 truss rod flat-top bolt observation: both my above bicycle have bolt that are the same size with small threads and lack the raised ridge edged bolt (with course threads) characteristic found on nearly all prewar Huffman bicycles. The one (flat top) bolt on the red Huffman is "striped-out," a possible reason for a change over to the raised-edge bolts with meaty threads. This transition may have happened in 1935 or 36, the third image below shows an original painted fork using the raised-edge bolts.
> 
> Flat-top bolt 1934 Red bike:
> View attachment 900096
> ...




Are those raised edge bolts stamped in the center?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## shoe3 (Nov 12, 2018)

The copy I made like 25 years ago was real Dark so I could not lighten it much on a library copier. My regrets.


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Dayton bike, and Babe!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 13, 2018)

Does anyone know the history of the Bicycle Museum bike at New Bremen?  Does anyone have an image of the rear reflector on this bicycle?  Also, is the saddle original to this bike?

Could some please post images of a 1934 & 35 girl's bicycle.  I am not how many of these are out there, I have heard John has one @John .  If any of the girl's have rear reflectors can you please post.

Kindly, Brant


----------



## John (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## John (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## John (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## John (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 13, 2018)

This is one that I sold a year or so ago. Pic heavy......


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2018)

Thank you, Patric.
I loved the photo you posted in JD's weekly thread, and thought it was a shame for it not to be included here.


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 14, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> This is one that I sold a year or so ago. Pic heavy......View attachment 900909
> 
> View attachment 900910
> 
> ...







I bought this bike back in the early 90's from an old Dayton picker named Dwayne. 
(Picture the old weird guy in Poltergeist movie)
I had the bike for awhile, then sold it to a guy on the West coast, then it went to AZ, then to CA, now back in Nebraska with me.
The museum bike was owned by Castelli who sold it to them when it first opened up.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 14, 2018)

John said:


> View attachment 900819




@John .... *Thank you for posting this article !!*

*The article appeared in a monthly classic / antique bicycle
rag ... waaay long ago.  Can't remember the date.  Rag was
called ''The Selector'' .. with a good friend from Oswego, NY
as the editor.  Jim Poyneer (deceased) was his name.*

*Please note some corrections / additions to this article .........
10 to 12 bikes were made per day starting in October 1934 .....
growing to 15 to 30 per day by late 1934.  Nearly 600 bikes
were built during those last three months of 1934.*

*The Huffman/Firestone contract to build 90 bicycles happened
in April, 1935.*

*A new model .. the ''Model 34 True Streamline DeLuxe'' is first
seen in a flyer, rubber / ink stamped ... Louisville Cycle Supply Co.
Am pretty sure these flyers were printed by H.M. Co. and sent to
various bicycles shops, nationally.  A dealer could place pertinent
information about their business and get the word out.  This typer
no longer has any visual information for this machine.*

*That Model 34 True Streamline Deluxe had what some of us call
a ''rainbow'' feature.  The top bar as well as the ''undertank'' bar
were parallel and curved downward to meet the seatmast ... as
motorbikes of the era did with the top bar only.*

*There was no tank for the Huffman-Built 1935 D-4 or for the 1935
Model 34 True Streamline Deluxe.*


Thank you again, John .....

..... patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 14, 2018)

@cyclingday  ... here is perhaps a better
copy of my fotograph.  Ebay purchase.

..... patric


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 14, 2018)

post removed:


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *That Model 34 True Streamline Deluxe had what some of us call
> a ''rainbow'' feature. The top bar as well as the ''undertank'' bar
> were parallel and curved downward to meet the seatmast ... as
> motorbikes of the era did with the top bar only.*



This Rainbow frame bike have pics please. ??
I have a 1935 frame only with added period accessories.
I changed seat, pedals, bars, rebuilt everything a couple times.
My 1st rebuild of a Morrow from a NOS axel; not that hard.
I love this Machine; the geometry fits me perfectly.







This last photo is taken recently when I rode down to my Mom's in Huntington Beach.
My nephew-in-law was there and I told him I went the long way here into the head-wind for training.
He said, "Spoken like a true junkie".


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 14, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> This Rainbow frame bike have pics please. ??




*Your '35 Huffman Motorbike ''Velvet'' looks
like a wonderful rider, Mark.  And I know 
you are a real junkie for the road with that
machine.*

*Here is one of those Model 34 True Streamline
Deluxe machines ... owned by @ohdeebee .*

*..... patric*


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 14, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I have a 1935 frame only with added period accessories.



Can you please post the serial number here, thank you!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 14, 2018)

The machine @CWCMAN posted above shows rear fender spacers with the stainless steel fenders.  At this point we know of 4 stainless steel fendered bikes, but without spacers and the one above with spacers.
Without spacers:
1934 New Bremen Bicycle Museum carmine red bicycle
1934 John Atkinson's carmine red bicycle
1934 Brant's red bicycle
1935 Tom Hern house painted bicycle.
Of note, both bicycles owned by John and the ex-Charnley (New Bremen) machines are very original specimens unmodified when they surfaced to the hobby.

The painted fender bicycles known *WITH *fender spacers are:
1934/early 1935? Louisville Cycle Co (badged American Flyer), ex-Don Loman, now in my corral.
1934 badged LaFrance camelback owned by Shawn Sweeney
Note: both of the painted fender bikes are in original paint and are unmodified specimens.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

My LaFrance has spacers. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 14, 2018)

It seems Huffman used the Hercules Tubular Carrier as their rack in 1934.  Thank you to Mark @tripple3 for the 1935 Chicago Cycle Supply catalog image.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It seems Huffman used the Hercules Tubular Carrier as their rack in 1934.  Thank you to Mark @tripple3 for the 1935 Chicago Cycle Supply catalog image.
> 
> View attachment 901221
> 
> ...



The same rack was used on the Colson Hi-Lo as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 14, 2018)

This is the reflector that came with my 1934 red bicycle.  Made by Persons Majestic Mfg Co. in hexagon glass pattern, cased in aluminum.  I am not sure if it is original or correct to the bike hence my questions about the reflector on the New Bremen/Bob Charnley example and a pristine 1934 girl's model believed to have surface at Memory Lane a few years back.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 14, 2018)

@New Mexico Brant ... am very happy you
initiated all the information gathering re-
garding these early Huffman-Builts.

Am still very surprised any turn up from
1934 / 35.

With only 600, 1934 models built .. including
the motorbike .. the ladies .. the camelback ......  
well .. think about it.  

Not sure if there were any single-rail, diamond 
frame models built.  In the ''dark'' Huffman info 
document ... there is no information for the *H-7 *
or the *H-8 *listed.

Somebody deposits 600 of anything the size of
a bicycle .. across our Nation.

In 1934.

Then, in 2018 ... a few Earth Dwellers are postin'
examples of the units they own in a classic / an-
tique bicycle blog ..... _amazing .............._


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Detail of fork crown on my bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Can you please post the serial number here, thank you!








as amazing as it is to you and me Patric; to see one out in the wild;
most folks hardly notice, let alone know much about what they're lookin' at.
Enjoy the Ride.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 14, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> As amazing as it is to you and me Patric; to see one out in the wild;
> most folks hardly notice, let alone know much about what they're lookin' at.
> 
> Enjoy the Ride.




*Ain't that the truth - Mark !!*


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Serial of my LaFrance is 31593. V/r Shawn


----------



## SKPC (Nov 14, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> Am still very surprised any turn up from
> 1934 / 35.  With only 600, 1934 models built .. including the motorbike .. the ladies .. the camelback ......
> well .. think about it. In 1934.  [I]amazing ..............[/I][/QUOTE]




Yes!  Even more so if you surmise maybe 400-500+/- were melted, buried, cut up or trashed!..sk


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 14, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This is the reflector that came with my 1934 red bicycle.  Made by Persons Majestic Mfg Co. in hexagon glass pattern, cased in aluminum.  I am not sure if it is original or correct to the bike hence my questions about the reflector on the New Bremen/Bob Charnley example and a pristine 1934 girl's model believed to have surface at Memory Lane a few years back.
> View attachment 901228
> 
> View attachment 901227







I never owned the museum New Bremen bike with the tank.
I owned and now re-own the black one I bought from Eddie/ CWCreallyniceguyman.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2018)

Did anybody mention this one yet? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/barnfind-1934-huffman-h-4.75505/


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Did anybody mention this one yet? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/barnfind-1934-huffman-h-4.75505/




I was just thinking about that one.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Did anybody mention this one yet? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/barnfind-1934-huffman-h-4.75505/




I think that bike resides in San Diego now, and was the pattern for the exact match reproduction tank.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Did anybody mention this one yet? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/barnfind-1934-huffman-h-4.75505/



This is the bike John has. V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Nov 17, 2018)

I made the tank using a sketch from Bob C and detailed pictures of the museum bicycle from Scott M and Patric, Thanks for the help!. I used my original paint frame also for fitting. I have 4 1934 style frames. The tank only fits the original paint frame. I suspect the frame style was made 1934 and into 1935 but not all of them the same. There are slight differences but enough for the tank not to fit. What I believe may be the later frame or tankless model frame. I got the original tank bike later, after making the tank. Notice the space difference on the frames


----------



## Foxclassics (Nov 17, 2018)

Here's my 1934 Dayton Davis Flyer 











Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 18, 2018)

EVOLUTION .......


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2018)

I've been researching and came up with some stuff that will debunk the Oct '34 start date. From what I've found Huffman announced in Feb '34 they would start producing bicycles. It looks like by April they started production and by about June or July were actually delivering bikes. Not posted here but depending on how they remembered it a couple of years later they produced about 15-20 or 40 bikes per day (two different articles). The earliest ad I can find is July '34 and the bike appears to be a 28" with the straight seat stays. After I sort through the stuff I'll post more. V/r Shawn

18 February, 1934





27 April, 1934





20 July, 1934


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you Shawn for this post; what great information!  I can't wait to see what else you have found.


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 3, 2019)

My 1936 Firestone Fleetwood. From what I gather it’s the end of the line for this frame style.


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 4, 2019)

SimpleMan said:


> My 1936 Firestone Fleetwood. From what I gather it’s the end of the line for this frame style.
> View attachment 957945
> 
> View attachment 957944



I remember that one!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 7, 2019)

Great thread!


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 5, 2019)

Are there any pictures of the 36 Firestone standard thanks


----------



## John (Jun 3, 2019)

Dayton


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2019)

I love this thread!
Velvet got the correct forks through this thread.
Brant @New Mexico Brant is a true friend of bikes and their Owners.
Thank you Brant.
I Love this Bike!





They belong together; so very thankful.


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 4, 2019)

Picked this up off Ebay last month. Was listed as a Shelby chain ring. 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John (Jun 4, 2019)

Foxclassics said:


> Picked this up off Ebay last month. Was listed as a Shelby chain ring. View attachment 1009700
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I think that is a Colson chain ring.


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 4, 2019)

Don't think so, here's a Colson 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 4, 2019)

Here is the Huffman, I always think “quail-egg,” instead of teardrop.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2019)

Foxclassics said:


> Picked this up off Ebay last month. Was listed as a Shelby chain ring. View attachment 1009700
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Looks like an earlier Colson motorbike chainring. Pre-36 or so.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 4, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is the Huffman, I always think “quail-egg,” instead of teardrop.
> 
> View attachment 1009741
> 
> ...



...or camshaft lobe to us grease monkeys


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 4, 2019)

And then there is the Shelby to further complicate the matter...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 4, 2019)

Go figure 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John (Jun 6, 2019)

The girls


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2020)

It is truly a privilege to ride and stare at the 1934 Airflite; in the house.
Thank you Brant @New Mexico Brant


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 12, 2020)

They say, that the bike looks like the owner.
If I was walking down the street and I saw that bike sitting there, I’d know instantly that Tripple3 was in the house.
That fabulously “Aircrafted” Huffman Airflyte, you’ve got there, looks beautiful, Mark.
Nice touch with the red rims, and the “California” bars.
I’m looking forward to seeing that one, being photographed up and down the California coast with its  new lease on life.
If bikes could smile, I think that one would be wheel to wheel in anticipation of its first bikini sighting. 
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 11, 2020)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing that one, being photographed up and down the California coast with its new lease on life.
> If bikes could smile, I think that one would be wheel to wheel in anticipation of its first bikini sighting.
> Enjoy the ride!



Thanks Marty.
My observations are, both Huffman aircrafted bikes I ride, Ride Awesome!


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 13, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks Marty.
> My observations are both Huffman aircrafted bikes I ride, Ride Awesome!
> View attachment 1173593View attachment 1173594View attachment 1173595View attachment 1173596View attachment 1173597View attachment 1173598View attachment 1173599View attachment 1173600



Nice 34 and 35 Daytons!

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Foxclassics said:


> Nice 34 and 35 Daytons!



Thank you.
Super grateful to ride this awesome machine!
Fresh pics today.


----------



## all riders (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't know if this ever sold--it is not marked as such. This thread certainly could pique interest  in finding out!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 24, 2020)

T-3....check out this brass badge on the Bay...








						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 24, 2020)

SKPC said:


> T-3....check out this brass badge on the Bay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Airflyte badge Mark has on the red bike is the rare bottle cap version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Aug 24, 2020)

Details, details!  I did not notice this on Marks' new Huffman... Was the bottlecap 34 only or screwed in that year also? The e-bay badge could replace the Velvet badge I was thinking... or not.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2020)

I've seen a mix of screw on and bottlecaps through 1937. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 24, 2020)

SKPC said:


> replace the Velvet badge I was thinking... or not.



It would take some work to remove Velvet at this point in life.
This 1935 has the large hole for the original bottlecap badge.








						Help! solved: Velvet deLuxe 1935 Huffman | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Simply put, Franken bike. But who can tell me who uses these small font serial number stamping.  Looks like a CWC frame with the seat post sleeve. But the headbadge has been added. And I'm not sure about the chainring (Fauber?)  Assumptions are ok. But it would be nice to know what it was from...




					thecabe.com
				









New meaning to "Rode hard, put away wet".


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 24, 2020)

all riders said:


> I don't know if this ever sold--it is not marked as such. This thread certainly could pique interest  in finding out!View attachment 1253793



That's funny - I saw this the other day while searching "Rusty Frame" in the parts for sale section.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 30, 2020)

Picked what’s left of a 34 yesterday feel damn lucky


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 1, 2020)

Well here’s the serial number it’s wild


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Oldnut said:


> Well here’s the serial number it’s wild View attachment 1258764




I've seen absolutely no rhyme or reason to these early ('34-5) Huffman numbers. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 10, 2020)

Wow this is such a special thread. I've gained further appreciation for these early Huffmans and for the research that so many of you have done regarding these rare and special bikes. 

@tripple3 yours sure came together well. Very cool that you got the correct forks and the Fenders look great too. 

Congrats to anyone who has the privilege to own and enjoy one of these!


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh and I really liked @Freqman1 Shawns Camelback LaFrance. It would be great to see more pictures of this one.

and this Dayton decal certainly put a smile on my face as it matches the one on my 37 Dayton.



This one in the museum is unbelievable.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Oh and I really liked @Freqman1 Shawns Camelback LaFrance. It would be great to see more pictures of this one.
> 
> and this Dayton decal certainly put a smile on my face as it matches the one on my 37 Dayton.
> View attachment 1298929
> ...



Have you read this? https://thecabe.com/articles/1934-huffman-notes-and-observations/. I need to do some minor revisions but fairly accurate. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 10, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Have you read this? https://thecabe.com/articles/1934-huffman-notes-and-observations/. I need to do some minor revisions but fairly accurate. V/r Shawn



I have. Checked it out a few years ago and again today. Very informative.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2020)

Here's a link to the album for my bike. V/r Shawn  https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/1934-huffman-lafrance.1664/


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 10, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Here's a link to the album for my bike. V/r Shawn  https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/1934-huffman-lafrance.1664/



Thanks for sharing the link. The before and after on that bike is nuts.


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 14, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I've seen absolutely no rhyme or reason to these early ('34-5) Huffman numbers. V/r Shawn





Horace Huffman told Patric, a long long time ago, they did large and unexplainable serial numbers, as to confuse competition.
They were such a small company at the start, it would make it seem like they were producing a lot of bikes.
They were, so to speak, the "puffer fish" of the bicycle industry.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 21, 2021)

*.*


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> @tripple3 yours sure came together well. Very cool that you got the correct forks and the Fenders look great too.



Velvet ('35) received correct forks from Brant after i bought it from @jd56 in 2018
AIRFLYTE 's badge was found and placed, after as-found '34 frame with SS rain-gutter fenders and California bars.
@New Mexico Brant is a Great Friend of these bicycles and me....








This Persons "Marathon" saddle is 1935 original, with 100s of miles now; rides AWESOME!!!
Purchased it from @Jesse McCauley a few years ago, both of us knew my intentions,
i had no idea how phenomenal it actually is!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 26, 2021)

Picked this up today. I believe it’s a 36, last of this frame style. Bad housepaint, and someone left the batteries in the tube. Has American Flyer Louisville Cycle Supply badge. Has an F2 Morrow hub. 

The pinched fork crown has the later shoulder line. The tires are prewar Gillette Special Service, low pressure max 22lb inflation, and in nice condition. The Seiss light is a single streamliner, I added the other for the picture. I have a correct aluminum Seiss tube that I got from Paul Genaro two months ago.


----------



## cds2323 (May 17, 2022)

Found this photo online. It was taken in South Bend Indiana which is where I found the bike seen in the above post. It also looks like it might have the same American Flyer badge. But it is a different basket ( I had already removed the basket that was on the bike above) and it has a Delta battery tube and hornlite. My bike was found with a Seiss tube and light. I’ll have to try removing the house paint to see if it has similar pinstriping. It would be interesting if they were the same bike. I’m still doing census research into the person in the photo, the photographer and the owner of the bike I now own. The bike was found not far from where the photo was taken, in the basement of a house.   


Bob Johansson  Day after Labor Day September 8, 1936

Photo was taken at 113 West LaSalle Ave. South Bend, Indiana in front of City News Agency.

From a photo album compiled between 1935-38 by Lee Wayne Dickey (1919-2003)

Credit to “Indiana Album, Inc.” where the photo album now resides.


And No, I did not scratch the paint off the serial number on the bike above. The seller probably did.


----------



## cds2323 (May 18, 2022)

Stillwell Indiana 1937
Ella Hatfield (mother of Lowell, Vernon and Dorland) and Lydia Hamman

Carol Fowler collection, The Indiana Album


----------



## cds2323 (May 18, 2022)




----------



## BF2485 (Jun 5, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Velvet ('35) received correct forks from Brant after i bought it from @jd56 in 2018
> AIRFLYTE 's badge was found and placed, after as-found '34 frame with SS rain-gutter fenders and California bars.
> @New Mexico Brant is a Great Friend of these bicycles and me....
> View attachment 1362682
> ...



What tires are on "Velvet" ?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 5, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> View attachment 1629356
> 
> Stillwell Indiana 1937
> Ella Hatfield (mother of Lowell, Vernon and Dorland) and Lydia Hamman
> ...



 Wow, look at the paint job on those fenders.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> What tires are on "Velvet" ?






VANS, by Cult.
Wore them out.
New pair now, on newer HD wheels, and
cartridge bearing BB.
Velvet Flys!











						Help! solved: Velvet deLuxe 1935 Huffman | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Shes rolling again, better than ever with several Morrow NOS parts including the axel, not for beginners.;)  @jd56 can you edit the title to Huffman Velvet DeLuxe please.:cool:




					thecabe.com


----------



## Puruconm (Oct 22, 2022)

I just got this one,wonder if it belongs to the same group?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 22, 2022)

Puruconm said:


> I just got this one,wonder if it belongs to the same group?
> 
> View attachment 1717761
> 
> View attachment 1717762



Very nice bicycle Noberto.  This is an earlier one from when Huffman was part of Davis Sewing Machine.


----------

